# My Fellow Magicians



## HB

I come in peace. Some of you might know me, some of you might not. I am currently the resident King of this board and an avid Vince fan. Its interesting that a couple of seasons ago, when Vince was in FA some of you rejected the notion of Vince coming to Orlando. Have you changed your mind yet?

Without rambling too much. I am here to reassure you, this should be a fun ride. Here's what you are going to be getting (P.S. Did you know Blue was my favorite color?)


----------



## Omega

lol.. HB

how did i know this was coming..


----------



## Seanzie

I think that now we know for sure that Orlando is a winning team, we can definitely appreciate a guy like VC.

Back then, you have to understand, we were shifting from the T-Mac era to the Dwight era. We had already gone through life with a ball-dominant SG. We didn't want that right away. Especially considering VC's notorious attitude problems, and lack of a winning attitude.

But, now that we have established a culture of winning in Orlando, VC fits in much more easily. He has to realize that this is his last real shot at being a key contributor on a championship team. 

More importantly perhaps, I think that he fits in our system very well. He'll keep people from constantly doubling Dwight for fear of Carter doing something, and it will allow him to create from the perimeter with just one man guarding him. It forces PF's to guard Lewis exclusively, instead of being able to throw a perimeter defender on him. If Vince is motivated, he plays good defense, as well. 

Hopefully this works out. Either that, or we gave up an awesome young player for a busted shot at a title.


----------



## HB

If they dont win the title in the next two years, its a failed experiment.


----------



## Blue

True. We have a 3 year window before we reboot anyways, so this makes since to aquire him in his final good years. Shard has 4 years left on his massive deal. Vince has 2 maybe 3 yrs here. Meer is locked up for 3 years. So basically if we dont win or come close to winning by year three, we'll probably look to move Shard's expiring for something and reboot around prime Dwight. Hedo doesnt really make our window any bigger. Anything more than a 4 year for Hedo is basically pointless for us. 

And, Welcome to all the VC supporters!

:cheers:


----------



## 77AJ

It's party time in Magic land. Vince Carter is a great player.

How many all stars will the Magic start now ?


----------



## Fray

Pretty much the same thing for me HB. I'm a VC fan and now I'm a Magic fan.


----------



## HB

I'll still root for the Nets, just will check in here more often. By the way, what are some good Orlando Magic blogs or sites? People who know whats going on with the team.


----------



## Seanzie

HB said:


> I'll still root for the Nets, just will check in here more often. By the way, what are some good Orlando Magic blogs or sites? People who know whats going on with the team.


The Orlando Sentinel is pretty good, FSN/SunSports channel keeps up with the Heat and Magic (doesn't broadcast outside Florida - that I know - and I'm not sure if they have websites), and thirdquartercollapse.com is alright, but I don't really frequent the site too often, honestly.


----------



## Blue

Yeah, Thirdquartercallapse is really the only up to date Magic site I know of other than the team website, the local papers, and other MessageBoards...


----------



## Omega

im so psyched to finally be able to watch vc whenever i want cause i can get all the magic games!!!


----------



## Cornholio

HB said:


> I'll still root for the Nets, just will check in here more often. By the way, what are some good Orlando Magic blogs or sites? People who know whats going on with the team.


Third Quarter Collapse is great. I'm not even a fan of the team and I visit that site whenever I have time.


----------



## ATLien

I am torn. I don't think this will make the Orlando Magic a better team [don't want to debate this with you guys]. This means they will probably lose Hedo and they lose an above average three point shooter which is part of what made them dangerous. The Orlando Magic now have a more conventional looking team than they did two months ago and I don't think that is such a positive thing for them. I am torn because Nets fans are *******s and I like you guys. Good luck with your team.


----------



## Omega

i dont think its necessary to complain about losing a 3pt threat in hedo when the replacement is vince carter. carters three point line is at least a foot further than the rest of the league's


----------



## Prolific Scorer

I think it's because Vince Carter fills the role we really needed to take another step in the right direction towards an NBA Championship, which is a legitimate scorer who can score consistantly. I know he's going to put up numbers regardless, but I just hope he's still hungry. I know he's not the same athlete he was even 5 years ago in NJ, but he's still VC and it wouldn't hurt if he's playing with the fire he was the last time he was traded.


There were some people on here who didn't agree with me last year, and even bashed my blog about trading Hedo. But lets be honest, the guy isn't consistant and he's not a goto scorer. Not to mention we'll never be able to realistically win a title with Rashard Lewis playing PF and giving up rebounds and defense, two key components to being Championship Calibre.


Look at his FG%, TS% and PER...Hedo just isn't worth it, and we need to retool our team towards a more traditional lineup with a natural PF for defensive and rebounding purposes. It hurts to lose Courtney Lee, but IMO we're moving in the right direction. If Jameer Nelson stays healthy (knocks on wood) i'm sure we'll be right there in the hunt for a Title.


----------



## HB

I do think if Hedo returns to the team right now, they win the championship. He's really developed from his Sac days. All thats left is getting a Brandon Bass type player, and they are easily winning 60 games.


----------



## Blue

Prolific Scorer said:


> I think it's because Vince Carter fills the role we really needed to take another step in the right direction towards an NBA Championship, which is a legitimate scorer who can score consistantly. I know he's going to put up numbers regardless, but I just hope he's still hungry. I know he's not the same athlete he was even 5 years ago in NJ, but he's still VC and it wouldn't hurt if he's playing with the fire he was the last time he was traded.
> 
> 
> *There were some people on here who didn't agree with me last year, and even bashed my blog about trading Hedo. But lets be honest, the guy isn't consistant and he's not a goto scorer. Not to mention we'll never be able to realistically win a title with Rashard Lewis playing PF and giving up rebounds and defense, two key components to being Championship Calibre.
> *
> 
> Look at his FG%, TS% and PER...Hedo just isn't worth it, and we need to retool our team towards a more traditional lineup with a natural PF for defensive and rebounding purposes. It hurts to lose Courtney Lee, but IMO we're moving in the right direction. If Jameer Nelson stays healthy (knocks on wood) i'm sure we'll be right there in the hunt for a Title.


I may have been one of those who bashed your blog last year, but trading for VC changes everything. VC's scoring and playmaking truly makes Hedo expendable.


----------



## HB

Completely random, but do you guys think Dwight will use Vince as a prop in the dunk contest...any possibility of that happening?


----------



## Fray

^^^ That would be cool but even better would be Carter using Dwight as a prop in the dunk contest. :10:


----------



## HB

He's still got it.


----------



## Blue

^beast.


----------



## Blue

Found this:


----------



## HB

Man that would have been an awesome game to watch. Ty vs Ray would have been something to behold.


----------

